# My first Hublot Big Bang 341.SB.131.RX Please tell me its genuine?



## steheath

Hello, I am new to this forum and have recently purchased my first Hublot Big Bang.
I purchased the watch second hand for what I would say was an average price.
When I had paid for the watch a few questionable things happened with the sale, ie buyer delaying shipping, sending the watch and box/documents to me separately.
I was wondering if I would receive the watch, but it did eventually turn up this week, although I am still waiting on the box/documents.
The watch looks well made and I have trawled the internet for ways to spot fake Hublots and compared pictures against the watch, the only differences I can see are:
Date font looks different
Silver markers are missing at 3, 6, 9 o'clock positions.

Any thoughts regarding the pictures below would be much appreciated. I blanked out the serial no prior to uploading, but it is present.
Thanks
Steven


----------



## Heinz

hmmmm....


----------



## Richerson

Do you have a picture of the movement escapement?


----------



## mpalmer

Welcome to the forums! I dunno... Best of luck!


----------



## Bradjhomes

Font on the date window looks odd.


----------



## steheath

I'm currently out of the UK, and have only seen the watch myself in pictures sent by my wife, she is sending it off to Hublot for verification (and service if it is genuine) today.
I will try to get some more pictures of the movement before she sends it off.


----------



## steheath

Bradjhomes said:


> Font on the date window looks odd.


Thats what I initially thought, but have now found this one:







I know its a different watch, but the date font looks exactly the same.


----------



## DieSkim

Sorry, my mistake. Movement does not look correct.


----------



## steheath

Heres the movement picture, its on it's way to Hublot now, so time will tell...


----------



## Richerson

Its fake, the T in titanium is to far left, high & short, also that movement is a lower grade than hublot normally use. 

I could be incorrect of course, let us know what hublot say


----------



## Richerson

The lower grade movement would also account for the odd date font, it doesn't look correct.


----------



## Richerson

Oh look the OP has disappeared, what a surprise


----------



## steheath

No I haven't disappeared, I'm working in Indonesia with limited internet access.
Thanks for all of your help, fingers crossed it is genuine!
The watch was dropped off at the Boutique on Friday and and they will send to Hublot on Monday, so I will update as soon as they get in touch.
Thanks again.


----------



## BillyL2499

I feel like you think it's your job just to doubt _everyone_. Ease up dude, stop being suck a stuck up... Why do you care about everyone's business?


----------



## Richerson

steheath said:


> No I haven't disappeared, I'm working in Indonesia with limited internet access.
> Thanks for all of your help, fingers crossed it is genuine!
> The watch was dropped off at the Boutique on Friday and and they will send to Hublot on Monday, so I will update as soon as they get in touch.
> Thanks again.


Ok fair enough, I'm looking forward to the outcome on this one.


----------



## Bettamacrostoma

Hi Steheath
I apologise for my curiosity, so is the Hublot Real??


----------



## steheath

Bettamacrostoma said:


> Hi Steheath
> I apologise for my curiosity, so is the Hublot Real??


You can't be as curious/nervous as me!
I have spoken to Hublot, it takes around two weeks from initial delivery for them to inspect the watch, so I'm hoping I will have an answer by the end of next week.
I'll update here as soon as I know (and have an internet connection!)
Cheers


----------



## Bettamacrostoma

I hope its Real..wish you luck!!


----------



## steheath

Bettamacrostoma said:


> I hope its Real..wish you luck!!


Thanks, I hope so too!


----------



## Gunnar_917

Will you even get it back if it's counterfeit?


----------



## steheath

I got a reply sooner than expected, the watch is genuine, Hublot have sent through a quote for the service, and I will hopefully get it back in 5 weeks.


----------



## ChaserM

steheath said:


> I got a reply sooner than expected, the watch is genuine, Hublot have sent through a quote for the service, and I will hopefully get it back in 5 weeks.


Congratulations!

Sent from


----------



## DieSkim

I am very surprised!


----------



## DieSkim

What year model is this? As the movement does not look correct for any recent models.


----------



## steheath

DieSkim said:


> What year model is this? As the movement does not look correct for any recent models.


The watch was sent to Hublot via an AD as I do not live near London.
The AD didn't have much information on the watch, other than that it is genuine, and a quote for the servicing work required.
I have contacted Hublot direct with a few questions, so hopefully they will reply with some answers.

I've done a bit of research myself and it looks like its the HUB4300 movement.
http://www.watchprosite.com/?page=wf.forumpost&fi=871&ti=814773&pi=5492668


----------



## steheath

Got a reply from Hublot, the watch was manufactured in May 2012, which seems to tie in with the article linked above.


----------



## Heinz

Well, that ended well! Congrats on a cool purchase!


----------



## DieSkim

Nice! Enjoy on receiving it!


----------



## steheath

Thank you, I'll look forward to receiving it.


----------



## kon

Great congrats then.


----------



## cpapi

Well I think it's great


----------



## jmas

Congrats! Glad it turned out to be an authentic Hublot!


----------



## steheath

Thanks, theres been a delay on getting parts from Switzerland. I'll post some better pictures when I eventually receive it.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

steheath said:


> Got a reply from Hublot, the watch was manufactured in May 2012, which seems to tie in with the article linked above.


Outstanding post - thanks for sharing.

Can you ask which ETA movement is in your watch?
A


----------



## Prdrers

Whew...congrats! I was worried, because these types of posts rarely end so well.


----------



## steheath

HOROLOGIST007 said:


> Outstanding post - thanks for sharing.
> 
> Can you ask which ETA movement is in your watch?
> A


I got an extremely quick reply from Hublot, the movement is: HUB1145 Self-winding Chronograph Movement


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

steheath said:


> I got an extremely quick reply from Hublot, the movement is: HUB1145 Self-winding Chronograph Movement


Thanks
I do not think that is an inhouse movement, maybe sellita, I can not make out the logo on base plate


----------



## Heinz

1145 seems to have 37 jewels (viva la Google) and the 7750 has 25, so I wouldn't think it's that or else what the Hell did they add to it, LOL


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

Heinz said:


> 1145 seems to have 37 jewels (viva la Google) and the 7750 has 25, so I wouldn't think it's that or else what the Hell did they add to it, LOL


That is because its a "modular" construction, versus the "normal""integrated" design like the 7750.

If it is 37 jewel it is the ETA 2894-2

So now we know, they are using ETA 2894-2

Regards


----------



## cvera

Congrats. What a way to end. 


Awkward that most people(including myself) could not with clarity if it was authentic or not. 

Wouldn't be able to tell if my friends had a real or fake one if they sported one. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathy

In light of the fact it's real, the date font and colour choice is now baffling to me, doesn't fit at all with the style of the watch IMO. Otherwise great hublot if you like em, and nearly all watches have their quirks or things we want to change, kind of party of the fun

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## steheath

I am pleased it ended up being genuine. I agree though, the date font doesn't seem to fit.


----------



## Heinz

Still a badass piece though.


----------



## steheath

I have received the watch back, well my wife has, I had to travel with work again so have still never actually seen the watch myself (except in the pictures posted here).
I know this forum is flooded with similar posts of "is this real" and it is disappointing that there are so many replicas and 'dogey' sellers out there (I'm currently in Indonesia and was offered a 'Genuine' Rolex Daytona for what equates to £200 this week, in a pretty high class shopping centre) but its much appreciated that people on this forum are willing to give their advice.

On another note, given my experience, I would like to take this opportunity to highly recommend using Hublot UK for servicing, they were extremely efficient, answered all of my queries within hours, and returned my watch in a leather Hublot box and with a Hublotista authenticity card.
And it turns out the title is wrong, the watch is a 342.SB.131.RX

Anyway thank you for all of your help on the forum!!!


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

Outstanding thread and GREAT news
Enjoy
adam


----------



## Playwatch

Welcome to the forum. i am new here too,so do not know much..


----------



## 991C4S

Font on the rotor is off. Hopefully you did not pay too much for this!


----------



## Prdrers

AlonzoPena said:


> Font on the rotor is off. Hopefully you did not pay too much for this!


If you read above, he's already had the watch authenticated by Hublot.


----------



## murokello

Prdrers said:


> If you read above, he's already had the watch authenticated by Hublot.


 What is written here does not though prove anything. Not saying it is a fake but just reminding people.


----------



## Prdrers

murokello said:


> What is written here does not though prove anything. Not saying it is a fake but just reminding people.


Fair enough.?


----------



## steheath

Not sure what you are getting at with this comment?



murokello said:


> What is written here does not though prove anything. Not saying it is a fake but just reminding people.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

steheath said:


> Not sure what you are getting at with this comment?


Good - as me neither


----------



## senorgreg

Congratulations, a good feeling to know it's a legit piece! Wear it well.


----------



## steheath

senorgreg said:


> Congratulations, a good feeling to know it's a legit piece! Wear it well.


 Thank you, I'm still away with work so still have never seen the watch myself, should be home for Christmas &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## steheath

senorgreg said:


> Congratulations, a good feeling to know it's a legit piece! Wear it well.


 Thank you, I'm still away with work so still have never seen the watch myself, should be home for Christmas


----------

